# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  أيام الكوامل

## تأبط بودره

أيام الكوامل من كل شهر( أيام النحس ) هي
*    اليوم الثاني*

*    اليوم الخامس*

*    اليوم الثالث عشر*

*    اليوم السادس عشر*

*    اليوم الحادي و العشرين*

*    اليوم الرابع و العشرين*

*    اليوم الخامس و العشرين*

*    آخر أربعاء من كل شهر*

أيام الكوامل في السنة ( أيام النحس ) هي

*1.     شهر محرم الحرام                   اليوم الثاني و العشرين            22*

*2.     شهر صفر                            اليوم العاشر                        10*

*3.     شهر ربيع أول                        اليوم الرابع                         04*

*4.     شهر ربيع الثاني                     اليوم الثامن عشر                  18*

*5.     شهر جمادى الأول                   اليوم الثامن عشر                  18*

*6.     شهر جمادى الثاني                  اليوم الثاني عشر                  12*

*7.     شهر رجب                            اليوم الثاني عشر                  12*

*8.     شهر شعبان                          اليوم السادس و العشرين        26*

*9.     شهر رمضان                         اليوم الرابع و العشرين           24*

*10.      شهر شوال                         اليوم الثاني                         02*

*11.      شهر ذي القعدة                    اليوم الثامن                         08*

*12.      شهر ذي الحجة                    اليوم الثامن                         08*



*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك العافية* 

*وتسلم يمينك*

----------


## Sweet Magic

الله يعطيك العافية 

يسلمو تابط بودره

----------


## ام الحلوين

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي تأبط بودره* 

*وتسلم الايادي يارب* 

*اخي تأبط الرجاء عدم وضع اكثر من موضوعين في القسم نفسه في نفس اليوم*

*خيي ترى هذه قوانين المنتدى واني مالي شغل*  :wink: 



*سوف يتم حذف احدى مواضيعك* 

*ماعليه نزله بكره*  :toung:

----------


## تأبط بودره

خادمة المهدي
نور الهدى
 Sweet Magik
ام الحلوين

*تسلمووون مليووون*

ام الحلوين على عيني وراسي المنتدى والقوانين يخيه...أسمحي لي نسيت...أنشاء الله بكره أنزله..

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
الله يعطيك العافبة.................
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
الله يعطيك العافية........................
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

----------


## تأبط بودره

شكرا لمروركم الكريم
تسلمون مليون

----------


## ياقوت ال محمد

يوم الثاني ليس كوامل يوم الثالث يعني يوم الثاني في المساء الليل هو الكوامل

الحدائق الناضرة - المحقق البحراني- عليه الرحمة - ج 41 ص 31 : 
وينبغي ان يتقى السفر في الايام المنحوسة من الشهر : روى في كتاب المكارم عن الصادق عليه السلام قال : " اتق الخروج الى السفر في اليوم الثالث من الشهر والرابع منه والحادي والعشرين منه والخامس والعشرين منه فانها ايام منحوسة " " وكان امير المؤمنين عليه السلام يكره ان يسافر الرجل أو يتزوج والقمر في المحاق " . 
ومنها - السبعة المشهورة وهي اليوم الثالث والخامس والثالث عشر والسادس عشر والحادي والعشرون والرابع والعشرون والخامس والعشرون . وقد نظمها بعضهم فقال : 
توق من الايام سبعا كواملا * فلا تتخذ فيهن عرسا ولا سفر 
ولبسك للثوب الجديد فضمه * ونكحك للنسوان فالحذر الحذر 
ثلاثا وخمسا ثم ثالث عشرها * وسادس عشر هكذا جاء في الخبر 
وواحد والعشرون قد شاع ذكره * ورابع والعشرون والخمس في الاثر 
فتوقها مهما استطعت فانها * كايام عاد لا تبقى ولا تذر 
رويناه عن بحر العلوم بهمة * علي ابن عم المصطفى سيد البشر 


أقول : وقد نظمها بعضهم بما هو اخصر من ذلك فقال : 

محبك يرعى هواك فهل * تعود ليال بضد الامل 
فمنقوطها نحس كله * ومهملها فعليه العمل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم على هذا الطرح

----------

